# Power ON/OFF state detection



## mxk (Oct 19, 2007)

The unit doesn't have a discrete IR code for ON and OFF, Video sensor will not work since the unit generate signal when OFF (Dish moving logo), there is no output voltage.

Are there any tricks or work a round to tell the state? will any key combination turn it on?


----------



## cj43 (Mar 20, 2007)

mxk said:


> The unit doesn't have a discrete IR code for ON and OFF, Video sensor will not work since the unit generate signal when OFF (Dish moving logo), there is no output voltage.
> 
> Are there any tricks or work a round to tell the state? will any key combination turn it on?


Here's the remote button combination to get the discrete ON/OFF for the 211.

1) Press and hold the SAT button at the top of the remote until all mode button backlights illuminate (about 3 seconds), then release.

2) While the SAT mode light blinks, press and release the large satellite Power button.

3) Press Volume Up for discrete power on. Press Volume Down for discrete power off.

4) Press the Select button to exit.


----------

